# Grupo E. Wong anuncia nuevos proyectos



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Grupo E. Wong anuncia nuevos proyectos 
4 Incluyen el centro comercial Plaza Lima Sur en Chorrillos, más cines y un outlet

El Gran Estelar, la celebración que todos los años el Grupo E. Wong brinda a sus colaboradores por el Día del Trabajo, no pudo terminar de mejor manera. Y es que tras la entrega de los premios Mito, el trofeo para los mejores números en dicha fiesta, Erasmo Wong, el presidente del primer grupo de supermercados del país, anunció más novedades en los proyectos que maneja su organización. 

La primera fue la revelación del nombre del proyecto comercial que se levantará en Chorrillos, en los terrenos del hipermercado Metro que ayer fue testigo del Gran Estelar: Plaza Lima Sur. La construcción de este proyecto, que contará, además de Metro, con una tienda Ripley, el complejo de cines Cinemark, galerías comerciales y un patio de comidas, se iniciará este mes, y su inauguración se proyecta para finales de este año. 

En el Metro de Chorrillos, Ripley ya está operando una carpa de ventas, con miras, seguramente, a afinar la oferta de su octava tienda en Lima. 

Las otras dos
De otro lado, Wong anunció más cines en sus hipermercados Metro. El primero de ellos no es novedad, pues Cine Star ya viene construyendo un complejo de salas en la tienda vecina a la Universidad Nacional de Ingeniería, sobre la avenida Túpac Amaru. Pero el segundo sí, ya que se proyecta construir otro complejo de cines en la tienda de la avenida Alfonso Ugarte, en Breña. 

Finalmente, Erasmo Wong anunció la pronta inauguración de American Outlet, una tienda de descuentos con productos importados básicamente de EE.UU. y que operará en las instalaciones de Plaza Camacho. 

No es poco, pues estos proyectos complementan un año comercialmente movido para el grupo, que ha consolidado su propuesta de precios bajos a través de un único formato de Metro, y que, además, la semana pasada presentó su nuevo supermercado de formato medio, Eco Almacenes, en el distrito de La Victoria.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas noticias, pero insisto, ya es hora de que Wong invierta en Provincias, ¡que wong no!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Sí hace rato que Wong debió haber abierto tiendas en provincias, por lo menos en el formato Metro. Aunque ciudades grandes como Arequipa y el trío del norte (Trujillo, Chiclayo y Piura) si podrían tener al mismo Wong en su ciudad. Igual que Ripley, Sodimac, Tottus, Plaza Vea, Ace,etc. deberían seguir los pasos de Saga y Cineplanet.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Poco a poco, segun los expertos aun hay mercado por explotar en Lima.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

si pues, pero pueden ir a "explotar" ambos mercados al mismo tiempo (Lima y Provincias).


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asi lo han hecho Ripley y Saga, al mismo tiempo.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Bueno, lo que pasa es que las ciudades del interior aun son pequeñas y algo reacias a estos nuevos conceptos de las grandes ciudades, al menos en la costa se esta avanzando en eso. Pero por ejemplo Trujillo tiene su propio wong que se llama Merpisa o algo asi y por unas fotos que puso Skyperu de estos supermercados, no tienen nada que envidiar a los de lima, y me imagino que habran otras pequeñas cadenas en Arequipa, Chiclayo, Piura, ademas de los clasicos mercados de barrio que aqui nomas en lima encontramos a montones, aunque han ido cediendo poco a poco a los nuevos formatos.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Asi lo han hecho Ripley y Saga, al mismo tiempo.


Solo Saga, en arequipa y piura, Ripley aun no abre en provincias, por ahora.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Saga en Trujillo y Chiclayo tambien con formatos express.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero algo es algo señores.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Si pues, ojala que se deshagan del express chiclayano y hagan uno grande en el nuevo centro comercial.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

American Outlet, Metro, Eco, Wong...wow...de hecho E Wong esta creciendo! Y pensar que empezo como una tienda de abarrotes..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

VIDEO DE FRECUENCIA LATINA: EL DIA DEL EMPLEADO DE WONG

Dia del Empleado


----------

